# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  When is the release date?

## ToyMakerRon

Anyone know when the Mark One will begin shipping?  Is there a specific date announced yet?

----------


## Larry

Hey Ron. The mark one will ship in the second half of this year.  The developers kits will go out first though.

----------


## MARKFORGED

Hi Ron,
As Larry mentioned, the Mark One will begin shipping the second half of the year. The first Dev Kits will begin shipping in July.

----------


## Larry

Not for me, but a buddy of mine.... How would he go about getting a dev kit?

----------


## MARKFORGED

Hi Larry,
We are currently taking preorders on our site: https://markforged.com/product/mark-one-developer-kit/

Thanks,
Jeff

----------


## eveninggown

Jeff, is there a ship date announced yet?

----------


## Razorette3D

I'm wondering the same thing.  We've been hearing about the MarkOne for a while now, but we are clueless as to when it will ship.  I am considering pre-ordering with a few buddies of mine, but I'd love to know the ship dates....

----------


## gamma-raze

The ship date is sometime in the second half of 2014.  No definite date has been announced yet.

----------

